# Brocken Eco auf Sockel 1150 - Benötige Anleitung für Einbau



## BobDobalina (21. Juli 2015)

*Brocken Eco auf Sockel 1150 - Benötige Anleitung für Einbau*

Hallo,

ich habe mir den Brocken Eco als CPU Kühler besorgt. Leider blicke ich bei der schlecht bebilderten Anleitung nicht durch. Kann mir jemand vielleicht genau und Schritt für Schritt erklären wie ich den Kühler auf den Sockel 1150  anschließe?


----------



## xSean (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brocken Eco auf Sockel 1150 - Benötige Anleitung für Einbau*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQZh4AEPXV4

Ist zwar auf dänisch, aber das geht auch ohne Ton - dafür gibts ja Videos.


----------



## jkox11 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brocken Eco auf Sockel 1150 - Benötige Anleitung für Einbau*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWGLGs2Uaeo 

Das ist zwar der Brocken, die Teile sind aber so gut wie gleich.


----------



## Scubaman (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brocken Eco auf Sockel 1150 - Benötige Anleitung für Einbau*

Hi,

installierst Du zum ersten Mal einen Kühler selbst? Dann kann ich die Verwirrung etwas nachvollziehen. Die Bebilderung der Anleitung ist aber eigentlich ganz gut:

http://www.alpenföhn.de/images/Produkte/Installationsanleitungen/ManualBrockenECOFinal.pdf

Du musst so vorgehen, wie es in dem Teil für Intel Sockel beschrieben wird (vorher nicht vergessen, die CPU einzusetzen).

1. Die richtigen Löcher in der Backplate (Rückplatte) benutzen (in Deinem Fall die mittleren Aussparungen für Sockel 115X, X steht für 0, 5 oder 6). Achte darauf, dass die Schrauben genau so herum in der Backplate stecken, wie auf dem Bild. Dann legst Du die Backplate auf den Tisch, mit den Schraubenköpfen nach unten.

2. Positionier Dein Mainboard über der Backplate. Das Mainboard schaut dabei mit der "Prozessor und Steckkartenseite" nach oben. Die Backplate soll schließlich auf der Rückseite des mainboards angebracht werden.  Falls die Backplateschrauben nicht richtig positioniert sind, passen sie nicht durch die Löcher im Mainboard. Sitzt alles richtig, musst Du die Abstandshalter (vermute mal, dass die weiß sind) über die Schrauben setzen.

3. Dann kommen die Montagestege (für Intel) drauf. Der eingestanzte Pfeil muss dabei jeweils in Richtung der CPU zeigen. Zur Befestigung dieser Stege dienen die Rändelschrauben. Danach sitzt die Backplate fest.

4. Jetzt eine "Erbse" Wärmeleitpaste auf den Prozessor.

5. Schutzfolie vom Kühler abziehen und den Kühler so aufsetzen, wie im Bild zu sehen und mittels der Querschiene, die mittig durchgeht an den Stegen befestigen.

6. Querschiene festschrauben

7. Wie man die Gummipuffer am Lüfter montiert erschließt sich mir aus der Bebilderung allerdings auch nicht? Wie das mit den Federstahlbügeln auszusehen hat, kann man hier ganz gut bei dem Bild unter den Awards erkennen (mit den Dingern stehe ich aber auch auf Kriegsfuß...):

http://www.alpenföhn.de/index.php/de/cpu-kuehler/brocken-eco

Achte beim Lüfter auf die Richtung des Luftstroms. An der Seite des Lüfters angedeutet durch zwei Pfeile.

8. Den Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen nicht vergessen. Es sollte auf dem Mainboard einen Lüfteranschluss für CPU geben. Im Zweifelsfall im Handbuch des Mainboards nachschauen.


----------



## Scubaman (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brocken Eco auf Sockel 1150 - Benötige Anleitung für Einbau*



jkox11 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWGLGs2Uaeo
> 
> Das ist zwar der Brocken, die Teile sind aber so gut wie gleich.



Außer die etwas andere Befestigung... Seiner wird leicht anders befestigt.


----------



## BobDobalina (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brocken Eco auf Sockel 1150 - Benötige Anleitung für Einbau*

Hi Scubafan,

ja im Grunde genommen befestige ich zum ersten Mal selber einen CPU Kühler. Ich hab bisher nur einmal einen CPU Kühler selbst drauf gemacht.. das war aber ein Boxen Kühler. Die sind entsprechend leicht zu befestigen.



> 3. Dann kommen die Montagestege (für Intel) drauf. Der eingestanzte Pfeil muss dabei jeweils in Richtung der CPU zeigen. Zur Befestigung dieser Stege dienen die Rändelschrauben. Danach sitzt die Backplate fest.



Auf dem Bild sieht es aus als ob die zwei Montagestege horizontal, also übereinander augeschraubt sind. Dann kommt aber später diese Queerstange und der CPU Lüfter wäre so befestigt, dass der Lüfter selbst nur oben oder unten befestigt werden könnte.. ergo nach oben oder unten pusten. Muss das so sein, oder können die Montagestege nebeneinander, also vertikal stehen? Müsste, oder? Will nur sicher gehen.

Bezüglich der Gummipuffer bin ich auch verwirrt. In der Packung war ein quadratisches schwarzes Gummipad mit vier gestanzten Kreisen. Gleichzeitig ist jedoch auf dem Lüfter an jeder der vier Ecken bereits so ein kreisförmiges Gummiding bereits dran.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brocken Eco auf Sockel 1150 - Benötige Anleitung für Einbau*

Wie Du die Montagestreben anbringst, bleibt Dir überlassen.Richte ihn so aus, daß der CPU-Lüfter in die gleiche Richtung pustet, wie die anderen Lüfter im Gehäuse.

Also meistens von rechts nach links (Lüfter rechts vom Kühler, mit Pfeil in Richtung Kühler)
Davor müssen dann die Montagestreben vertikel angebracht werden.

Die Gumminoppen sollen wohl zur Entkopplung dienen. 

Ob die bei meinem Lüfter auch bereits dran waren, kann och gar nicht mehr sagen. Vielleicht auch für einen zweiten Lüfter, den Du ja optional auf der Rückseite des Kühlers (dann jedoch saugend, also Pfeil weg vom Kühler) anbringen könntest.
Ein zweiter Satz Federbügel liegt ja auch bei.

Beachte bitte auch beim Kühler, daß der obere Teil leicht versetzt zum Kühlersockel ist. Damit soll verhindert werden, daß je nach Mainboard und verwendetem Speichermodulen die RAM-Slots durch den Lüfter blockiert werden.

Nur Mut. Die Anleitung verwirrt vielleicht etwas, aber eigentlich ist bei der Montage alles ganz logisch. Anders passt es auch gar nicht, von daher kannst Du eigentlich wenig falsch machen


----------



## BobDobalina (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brocken Eco auf Sockel 1150 - Benötige Anleitung für Einbau*

Okay, habs geschafft. Danke


----------

